# What are you thinking when you fitness test?



## mildy_peeved (Feb 28, 2011)

Ladies, a few moments of your time please.

Those of you who are, or have been aware of giving out fitness/sh*t tests:

What was the thought process that lead to the action? Was it even conscious?

And if/when you got bumped back on your heels by an alpha male, what were your thoughts at that point?

Thank you.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

To see if what is said can be in any way backed up with an action to show it means something... or.... self preservation... Wanting to build a kind of trust, get something back, and you can't until things are proven (and there is no guarantee then, but it might help) 

Basicaly to know I am not just being told something to either shut me up, or get what you want.


----------

